
Dan Martell: Why this relentless entrepreneur has turned his focus to mobile - tr0ndizzle
http://untether.tv/2012/dan-martell-clarity//
======
bigsteve
ok. which relentless entrepreneur hasn't? This story is 3-4 years old.

